# 2 weeks with Lyft, 3 times less rides as Uber



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

i'm 2 weeks into lyft. i've been with uber for over a year so maybe this is a factor. but going in, i anticipated there's more uber riders than there are lyft riders even in the bay area. i didn't think the difference was this great. but i have literally, 3 times more rides in the past 2 weeks with uber than with lyft. 

for those doing both, is this typical for you?

when i start driving, i log into both at the same time and 9 out of 10 times i get an uber ping within minutes. so i log off lyft. when i drop off the uber rider, i log back on to lyft. then another uber ping. and so on.

so a couple days i tried just on lyft. i sit for 10 minutes, 15, 20, then 30 minutes and no pings. i lost patience and logged into uber and then not even 1 minute on, i get an uber ping. 

i really want to like lyft. i wondered if i could drop uber altogether and just do lyft only but don't see that happening if the traffic is this slow on lyft. perhaps my expectations with lyft were too high? i do uber/lyft primarily on my commute to my primary source of income so maybe the number of lyft riders during those hours aren't as high?


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

I hate to be "that guy" but U/L demand varies market to market - I'd survey this in your city's subforum for best responses...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ddelro219 said:


> i'm 2 weeks into lyft. i've been with uber for over a year so maybe this is a factor. but going in, i anticipated there's more uber riders than there are lyft riders even in the bay area. i didn't think the difference was this great. but i have literally, 3 times more rides in the past 2 weeks with uber than with lyft.
> 
> for those doing both, is this typical for you?
> 
> ...


Get out there & hand out free ride codes to Everyone !

Promote
Promote
Promote !


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lyft is dead.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Here's the thing.....if you have both apps on, you can't really compare the number of rides in that way. Because you, after all, turn off the other one. Now yes Uber is busier in most markets, but that Uber ride you got could easily have been a minute before the next Lyft ping (and then if you get stacked pings on Uber, you're off Lyft even MORE).


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Here's the thing - Lyft is slower. You need to know your market. Leave Lyft on when you get an Uber ping. If you get a Lyft request cancel the Uber. You will then be making more progress toward the Lyft Power Driver Bonus (if your car is new enough) and have a higher chance of tips.

Also, I would not drive Lyft without having a second device to watch the passenger side. Go where other Lyft cars aren't, that you know are normally good areas. 

Honestly in my market Lyft is very popular, on weekends I have absolutely no issues getting request after request. Part of it is that Philly has a lot of very bad Uber drivers (there are a lot of very poor neighborhoods) and that has moved people toward Lyft, a lot of people are now aware the Lyft vets cars and drivers more (and if they don't know make sure you tell them.) If my passenger app says I'm in an oversaturated part of town, I move or look to see if cars are moving out of my area, in which case I just sit.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Here's the thing.....if you have both apps on, you can't really compare the number of rides in that way. Because you, after all, turn off the other one. Now yes Uber is busier in most markets, but that Uber ride you got could easily have been a minute before the next Lyft ping (and then if you get stacked pings on Uber, you're off Lyft even MORE).


i see what your'e saying. to an extent, though it is another indicator that there's just not the demand for lyft as there is for uber here. i spent close to 30 minutes intentionally logged onto lyft only with no pings. even if per ride, lyft nets you more, if the quantity of rides is this much less, it makes more sense to not drop uber. the time spent waiting for a lyft ping is a cost and that higher net dollar amount with lyft becomes a wash.

another thing i noticed this morning, when i received a lyft request (got about 5 this morning), all but one were all greater than a 10 minute drive to pick up the driver. and most of the actual rides were shorter than the drive to pick up. one took me 16 minutes to pick up, and his ride was only 6 minutes away. that's not in my favor at all.

maybe i just need to find better times to be logged onto lyft then make a call from there to see if this makes sense anymore.


----------



## Uberslave415 (Jun 27, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> i see what your'e saying. to an extent, though it is another indicator that there's just not the demand for lyft as there is for uber here. i spent close to 30 minutes intentionally logged onto lyft only with no pings. even if per ride, lyft nets you more, if the quantity of rides is this much less, it makes more sense to not drop uber. the time spent waiting for a lyft ping is a cost and that higher net dollar amount with lyft becomes a wash.
> 
> another thing i noticed this morning, when i received a lyft request (got about 5 this morning), all but one were all greater than a 10 minute drive to pick up the driver. and most of the actual rides were shorter than the drive to pick up. one took me 16 minutes to pick up, and his ride was only 6 minutes away. that's not in my favor at all.
> 
> maybe i just need to find better times to be logged onto lyft then make a call from there to see if this makes sense anymore.


Where do you drive??


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

primarily in san jose/south bay with occasional rides up to san francisco.


----------



## Uberslave415 (Jun 27, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> primarily in san jose/south bay with occasional rides up to san francisco.


That's why SF its the only city that's good for Lyft, otherwise you'll be waiting a while for a request in San Jose. Uber will always be busier then Lyft anywhere. I might go back to Lyft next week I'll see how it is, uber just drop me from a program I ain't sticking with them.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

Uberslave415 said:


> That's why SF its the only city that's good for Lyft, otherwise you'll be waiting a while for a request in San Jose. Uber will always be busier then Lyft anywhere. I might go back to Lyft next week I'll see how it is, uber just drop me from a program I ain't sticking with them.


i figured traffic on lyft wouldn't match uber; I just didn't expect it to be so much less that i'm experiencing right now. i see a good chunk of other uber drivers with the lyft trade dress as well in the south bay. i'll keep doing both, and perhaps my luck with lyft will get better.


----------



## Uberslave415 (Jun 27, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> i figured traffic on lyft wouldn't match uber; I just didn't expect it to be so much less that i'm experiencing right now. i see a good chunk of other uber drivers with the lyft trade dress as well in the south bay. i'll keep doing both, and perhaps my luck with lyft will get better.


Most of them are doing Uber trust me, I also have the Lyft trade dress in my car but haven't done Lyft in almost a year. But it also depends if you get the power drive bonuses with Lyft, I just got drop from uber don't know why but I still get the bonuses with Lyft so it's a no brainer for me to go back to Lyft. Are you driving just for the fares $??


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

Uberslave415 said:


> Most of them are doing Uber trust me, I also have the Lyft trade dress in my car but haven't done Lyft in almost a year. But it also depends if you get the power drive bonuses with Lyft, I just got drop from uber don't know why but I still get the bonuses with Lyft so it's a no brainer for me to go back to Lyft. Are you driving just for the fares $??


i log in maybe an hour before i should leave on my commute to my FT gig to pick up rides, then take a couple more on my commute home. so yeah, for the fares to pay for my commute and jump in the HOV lanes and pocket a few bucks.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I'll take quality over quantity. I'm sure in the 38 hours I drove this week I could have had more uber requests, but my Lyft rides have always averaged longer...not sure why that is. I did both in summer 2015 and kept track of every ride. Between PDB, tips, and average distance my Lyft rides were much more profitable.


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

Uber is the VHS tape Lyft is the Beta :}


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Bugger that, we want Blu-ray !!!


PS or do we???? Ive had a few bluray capable devices....can't recall if I've ever once played a BD in em. Probably not.


----------



## JR. Driver (Aug 18, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> i'm 2 weeks into lyft. i've been with uber for over a year so maybe this is a factor. but going in, i anticipated there's more uber riders than there are lyft riders even in the bay area. i didn't think the difference was this great. but i have literally, 3 times more rides in the past 2 weeks with uber than with lyft.
> 
> for those doing both, is this typical for you?
> 
> ...


Yes my friend I'm in the east cost and I started lyft about a month ago and I think I completed like 15 rides and tomorrow will be my 30th day and I am going to miss out on the $500 dollars for the first 100 rides in 30 days if they will actually give me enough rides it will be helpful. I experience that lyft those payout a little better than uber in the east coast.


----------



## Roy1969 (Aug 29, 2016)

I started week of Aug 15 and only have 19 rides. I would say I have 5 times more UBER calls than Lyft calls. One day I tried to do only Lyft, that was the most ridiculous day. A few PAX did give me a $2 tip though. It doesn't hurt UBER to include tip in app. They should really do it. I really don't get that part. Did anyone ever ask Uber?

I have a few PAX complain that on the lyft app, they don't get to see how much the cost of the ride is until they get into car. They also don't have the destination filter for the driver.

Lyft hired an M and A Firm, so likely looking to have someone acquire them... perhaps that's why little effort made for improvement...

Additionally, I work for a Fortune 500 company, they endorse Uber as transportation provider, not Lyft. Lyft is not everywhere. Being that's the case, folks just don't download the Lyft app


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Roy1969 said:


> I started week of Aug 15 and only have 19 rides. I would say I have 5 times more UBER calls than Lyft calls. One day I tried to do only Lyft, that was the most ridiculous day. A few PAX did give me a $2 tip though. It doesn't hurt UBER to include tip in app. They should really do it. I really don't get that part. Did anyone ever ask Uber?
> 
> I have a few PAX complain that on the lyft app, they don't get to see how much the cost of the ride is until they get into car. They also don't have the destination filter for the driver.
> 
> ...


You can get a fare estimate without even ordering a ride. Enter pickup address, tap Set Pickup, enter destination address, tap Fare Estimate.

There is a Lyft destination filter but unlike uber it will only send line requests whereas uber will send any request (sucks if the rider changes their destination to not be along your intended route).


----------



## Roy1969 (Aug 29, 2016)

thanks - how do I set destination filter on app?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Top right corner there is a menu


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

i gave it another week. still not coming anywhere close to the amount of uber pings. i've had issues with lyft's GPS a coupel times where i ended up driving around and around to finally connect with the rider (don't seem to have such a frequent issue on uber); then 3 consecutivce rider cancellations on lyft the other day. that's all discouraging and at least right now, lyft is on a very short leash.

maybe it's just my luck but nothing but disappointment with lyft up to this point. uber has its fair share of shortcomings but at least i can pretty reliably get a ping within 5 minutes on uber.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

ddelro219 said:


> i'm 2 weeks into lyft. i've been with uber for over a year so maybe this is a factor. but going in, i anticipated there's more uber riders than there are lyft riders even in the bay area. i didn't think the difference was this great. but i have literally, 3 times more rides in the past 2 weeks with uber than with lyft.
> 
> for those doing both, is this typical for you?
> 
> ...


It all depends on where and when you drive. If you want more Lyft, drive San Francisco, Berkeley, Oakland. I drive in San Diego to and Lyft there is just as much business as Uber. Lyft is very much alive in the Bay Area. I only drive Uber now because of Select and their PDP bonus. But when I don't care about the bonus I drive Lyft for the tips and the 5% less they take in commission.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

As a full time lyft driver. South Bay is Dead just DEAD when it comes to lyft pings. I'll wait forever 30-45mins for a ping. In SF, Berkeley and Oakland lyft is much busier it's still probably slower then uber but with tips and better cut my earnings were always higher then what my uber driver friends were making. Best advice i can give is to hangout in the upper and mid peninsula commuting up and down getting those long fares to and from SFO. Avoid anything south of Redwood City. It's All uber country down there. If you get brought out of that zone try and work your way back. You'll find people tip better on longer rides and you'll get mostly biz travels on those rides who tip well. rates are 1.15mile on lyft vs .85 on uber in that area. Use the destination filter to get back to the "hot spot" so your acceptance rating doesn't go down


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

The only thing lyft is good for is gaming the hourly guarantees. If you actually need to grind daily then you should be doing Uber. Lyft doesn't have enough business and you'll spend half the day sitting in your car twiddling your thumbs.


----------



## InertUber (Jul 18, 2016)

Yeah, less driving to make better money than driving Uber.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Lyft also gives you all the fares on top of 200 bonus. If you do 120 during peak hours and keep 90% acceptance. I don't know if UBER's 500 with 25% taken out can match Lyft's pdb


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

yeah, i'm about done with lyft in the south bay. and i don't have interest in driving to SF or oakland to lyft/uber. this just doesn't make sense. logged on to lyft and only lyft yesterday for an hour, finally got a ping on the 39th minute (yes i watched for that), drove 15 minutes. picked up the pax and took him 4 minutes down the road. the other day, got 2 consecutive lyft pings, both cancelled. i think i gave this enough chance.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

lyft raised their rates in the southbay back to 1:15 a mile. wonder where the cheapos will go now


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Roy1969 said:


> thanks - how do I set destination filter on app?


They only have it available to drivers if your city has lyft line.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

ddelro219 said:


> i see what your'e saying. to an extent, though it is another indicator that there's just not the demand for lyft as there is for uber here. i spent close to 30 minutes intentionally logged onto lyft only with no pings. even if per ride, lyft nets you more, if the quantity of rides is this much less, it makes more sense to not drop uber. the time spent waiting for a lyft ping is a cost and that higher net dollar amount with lyft becomes a wash.
> 
> another thing i noticed this morning, when i received a lyft request (got about 5 this morning), all but one were all greater than a 10 minute drive to pick up the driver. and most of the actual rides were shorter than the drive to pick up. one took me 16 minutes to pick up, and his ride was only 6 minutes away. that's not in my favor at all.
> 
> maybe i just need to find better times to be logged onto lyft then make a call from there to see if this makes sense anymore.


Don't EVER drive over 10 minutes to a pickup. Personally, I would set the maximum at 5-7 minutes.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> i'm 2 weeks into lyft. i've been with uber for over a year so maybe this is a factor. but going in, i anticipated there's more uber riders than there are lyft riders even in the bay area. i didn't think the difference was this great. but i have literally, 3 times more rides in the past 2 weeks with uber than with lyft.


No, the difference is exactly as you are experiencing. Massive.

That's what all the "I'm done with Uber and only driving Lyft!" people don't realize, and then they crawl back.

It boils down to the simple fact that just because you offer a service doesn't mean people will use it.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Euius said:


> No, the difference is exactly as you are experiencing. Massive.
> 
> That's what all the "I'm done with Uber and only driving Lyft!" people don't realize, and then they crawl back.
> 
> It boils down to the simple fact that just because you offer a service doesn't mean people will use it.


Or we can just driving for pennies and have Eewber and Lyft duke it out until they get their precious self driving cars out there


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

seems like sunday is a better day for lyft in the south way as i was able to get 3 pings in an hour and all within reasonable distance for pick up, and no cancels. there's signs of hope. so if i do rideshare on the weekend, i'll uber and lyft. but during the week's commute, i'll just stick with uber.


----------

